# Your Recommendations, please.



## mstrwvr (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello there. :tiphat:

I am on the lookout for some recommendations on where to go next on my fledgling journey into the world of classical music. The last couple of years, I have been listening to some Minimalist music - I have a number of Steve Reich records that I really enjoy - and a lot of ambient music that has notably been influenced by classical. 

So I've been dipping my toe in the classical waters, but I'm unsure where to go next. I should say that I'm NOT looking for a list of "essential" recordings for every classical music beginner, but rather some recommendations toward my own taste. I tend to enjoy quite melancholy, minimal stuff. Drift. Drone. Cellos. Mmm.

One of the ambient bands I like (Stars of the Lid) turned me on to Gorecki's Symphony #3: Symphony of Sad Songs, which is absolutely wonderful. I have a collection of Erik Satie's piano works which is sublime at its best and a bit "fiddly" for me at its worst. I've also been listening to Part's Tabula Rasa, which I like, but not quite as much. 

So, I suppose I'm asking who else is coming from a similar place as Gorecki? And who influenced him? Moving backwards in time, out of the modern era, who would I go to for quiet melancholia?

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A few names to try based on what you like:
Rautavaara
Kancheli
Silvestrov
Vasks


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

You also might like some stuff by Philip Glass - Heroes Symphony, Violin Concerto, Facades are some pieces you might want to look into.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Morton Feldman’s Triadic Memories could be something right up your alley, I think.

:tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Arvo Pärt, maybe? Just a wild guess. He's pretty ambient.






[EDIT: Never mind - you already mentioned Part. Duh!]


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If you like Gorecki then try and hear Mikhail Kollontai's Six Sacred Symphonies op 3 scored for nine string instruments. It was recorded in 1992 and last released on the Russian Disc label back in 1996 but might be hard to find now.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Terry Riley, La Monte Young, Pauline Oliveros, Moondog, Ingram Marshall, Colin McPhee, Jon Hassell, Michael Nyman, Michael Harrison, Tom Johnson, David Behrman, David Toop.

Enjoy.


----------



## mstrwvr (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the recommendations so far.

Reading up on Rautavaara, it sounds like exactly what I'm after, so I've just ordered the Naxos version of Cantus Arcticus. I've added lots of the other recommendations to my wishlist too. 

Does anyone care to offer an opinion on Szymanowski? Seems to be in step with Gorecki, and what I'm reading about his work seems to suggest he's what I'm looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Not sure about Szymanowski and Gorecki being mentioned in the same sentence, mstrwvr - a classic(al) case of them being 'Poles apart', perhaps? Szymanowski is a composer whose works I admire but even though his style evolved he was at the time of his death in 1937 hardly (if at all) more of a modernist than, say, Nielsen had been and far less than Stravinsky was becoming.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

mstrwvr said:


> _I tend to enjoy quite melancholy, minimal stuff. Drift. Drone. Cellos. Mmm_


To my mind, you should go directly to *Webern*.
http://www.amazon.com/von-WEBERN-10...cm_lm_byauthor_title_full/192-5317451-4210008

Possibly followed by *Hindemith*.
http://www.amazon.com/HINDEMITH-101...cm_lm_byauthor_title_full/182-9577984-2825629

Then mebbe to *Skryabin*.
http://www.amazon.com/SKRYABIN-101-...cm_lm_byauthor_title_full/182-9577984-2825629

Based on your description, you definitely should have *Satie*'s _Vexations_:
http://www.amazon.com/Vexations-Eri...f=cm_lm_byauthor_prod_3_0/180-8675498-5326457


----------



## mstrwvr (Mar 18, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Not sure about Szymanowski and Gorecki being mentioned in the same sentence, mstrwvr - a classic(al) case of them being 'Poles apart', perhaps? Szymanowski is a composer whose works I admire but even though his style evolved he was at the time of his death in 1937 hardly (if at all) more of a modernist than, say, Nielsen had been and far less than Stravinsky was becoming.


Ah. I got that from last.fm who list them as having "SUPER SIMILARITY"! 
Then I read a review of Stabat Mater that made it sound like the kind of thing I was after, "sublimely atmospheric" etc.

Thanks for setting me straight, but I'm afraid that, being a classical music neophyte, your reference to Nielsen and Stravinsky has sailed straight over my head.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's only a matter of time before you hear works by them all (and others) and then you can judge for yourself. I don't think I should bombard you with too many suggestions but do listen to Penderecki when you get the chance and see if you can discern some common ground between him and the Gorecki you've already heard. With the recently-deceased Gorecki it seems that the success of his 3rd symphony has completely overshadowed the rest of his output (and will continue to do so) - there's relatively little else of his available on disc in comparison to recordings of the ubiquitous 3rd.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I suggest a chronological exploration, such as Early Music to Baroque to Classical to Romantic to Modern. This technique gives you an appreciation for advancements made, and also many of the keen "borrowings" along the way.

Initially, listen to radio (including internet) to surmise your preferences. Blind-buying is a bad idea. Do your homework by listening and reading. This will eliminate much of the substandard works and performances.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

